
Ask HN: Open Source projects an intermediate python programmer can contribute to? - tkd
I have been writing python (more specifically Django) for a year or so. I want to start working on some Open source projects where my contributions can be of some significance.
======
andygrunwald
Small Tools of MetricsGrimoire: * Analyzing VCS:
[https://github.com/MetricsGrimoire/CVSAnalY](https://github.com/MetricsGrimoire/CVSAnalY)
* Analyzing Mailinglists:
[https://github.com/MetricsGrimoire/MailingListStats](https://github.com/MetricsGrimoire/MailingListStats)
* Analyzing issue tracker:
[https://github.com/MetricsGrimoire/Bicho](https://github.com/MetricsGrimoire/Bicho)

If you need help, ping me. I will try to Support you and merge things fast

------
jestar_jokin
Anything! Contribution is just about process and coordination.

The most important factor limiting most open source project maintainers is
time; anything you can do to minimize the time taken to pull your changes will
greatly increase the chance of them being accepted.

Make sure you write unit tests for any changes; this is essential to verify
that your changes have been tested to work and under what conditions, and
helps cut down time for maintainers to review your code.

I'd suggest searching GitHub for Python projects, find one that sparks your
interest, then have a look at any outstanding issues (defects or missing
features) and see if there's any low-hanging fruit.

------
minthd
[https://openhatch.org](https://openhatch.org)

------
lsiebert
Have you run into pain points or places where modules you use don't do the
right thing? That's where you should contribute to open source. Take your
domain expertise and use it to enhance the project.

------
giodegas
I need help on Python/Prolog integration. Please check PySictus Python class
on GitHub .

@giodegas

